# [SOLVED] Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address



## mnitgal

Hello. I am new to these forums so I hope I am posting this in the correct place.

My employer just ordered two new HP machines running Windows 7. I took them out of the box to get them up and running and ran into a problem on one of them. I'm new here so I don't know much at all about their network, but I do know they statically assign IPs with the exception of a small block that they reserve for DHCP for users coming in for meetings, etc.

When I set the properties to connect with DHCP, it works without issues. However, since this is PC is going to stay on our network indefinitely, they want it to have a static IP. When I try to set a static IP address for the Local Area Connection (under the IPv4 properties), I can't connect to the Internet. I see this when I go to Network Connection Details:

connection specific dns suffix (blank)
DHCP Enabled No
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address 169.254.248.201
IPv4 Subnet Mask 255.255.0.0
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address 192.168.1.136
IPv4 Subnet Mask 255.255.255.0
IPv4 Default Gateway 192.168.1.1
IPv4 DNS Servers 192.168.1.6
IPv4 WINS Server (blank)
NetBIOS over TCP/IP Enabled No

I can see that it's getting the static IP address, but for some reason it's also getting another IP address automatically assigned. I did the exact same setup on the second machine with a different IP address and it works without any problems. However, the Network Connection Details for that computer shows a Connection Specific DNS Suffix of SGT.AUTOMATION.NET, which I didn't enter anywhere. I only put in the IP, Subnet, Gateway, and DNS servers.

Is there a setting that needs to be disabled to stop the autoconfiguration so that I only get the static IP address I entered? Any help would be much appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address*

Hello and Welcome to TSF!

Control Panel=> System and Maintenance=> Admin Tools=> Services=> Stop or Disable *DHCP Client Service*.


----------



## mnitgal

*Re: Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address*

Thank you. I didn't get a chance to look at this yesterday, but I plan to work on it a little later this morning. If I run into any more trouble, I will let you know! Thanks again.


----------



## mnitgal

*Re: Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address*

Okay, I finally had a chance to work on this some more, and disabling the DHCP Client Service did not resolve the problem. I disabled the service, stopped the service, and logged out and back in as the user. Still couldn't get to the Internet. When I look at the details of the connection, they are the exact same as the details in my first post. I just don't get it - it says DHCP isn't enabled, but it's still giving an address automatically. Out of the box, the other computer (exact same) worked just fine, and I did the exact same thing to both machines. We even tried another IP address, because that's the only thing in setup that is different, and got the same result. I just don't get it.


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address*

I need to see another ipconfig /all. Here's my guide:

Click on Start => in Quick search type the word cmd on the blank field. From the black screen, type the word ipconfig /all and press enter. Right click on the black screen or Command prompt then choose Select All and Paste the results here.


----------



## mnitgal

*Re: Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address*

Thank you. Here is what I see what I do ipconfig /all:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\ME>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : DO3894
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) 82567LM-3 Gigabit Network Connec
tion
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-23-24-08-30-57
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::8508:6cb9:5112:f8c9%13(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.248.201(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.136(Duplicate)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.6
192.168.1.8
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-10-18-61-3B-C1
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{D76A6F4C-2A96-4C9C-9354-B28C08183F8C}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

I see that there is an Autoconfiguration Enabled, I just don't know how to turn it off. Thanks again!


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address*

Let's try something else since than computer won't be there permanently, rather than modifying the registry of that computer. There's a Tool called NetProfiles that you may assign Static IP. As soon assigned the Manual IP in that Tab, all you need to do is Activate that Tab.


----------



## mnitgal

*Re: Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address*

Thank you for all your help 2xg, I was able to get it to work. I didn't have to download the tool you suggested, I'm honestly thinking it was a problem with the IP address. The tech guy gave me two different IP addresses to use (the first right away and the second when we had problems). I tried a third one on my own today and it worked, so I'm thinking he just keeps crappy records and both IPs were assigned to other things. Would that have caused the Autoconfiguration to kick in since it couldn't connect with the IP I specified? I'm not really sure, all I know now is that it works. Thank you for all of your help. I apologize if I wasted too much of your time!


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address*

Glad that you got it sorted. Thanks for the update.

You're Welcome!


----------



## BTDEMAY

The following fixes the issue. However, I am trying to do a tp where the autoconfiguration will not be displayed. Any Ideas...

Here is the fix I mentioned,

From a cmd prompt:
*netsh interface ipv4 show inter *

Note the index number for the ethernet adapter

Then Run

_*netsh interface ipv4 set interface ## dtransmits=0 store=persistent*_ 

## = Index number you noted

Disable DHCP Service and reboot


----------



## 2xg

Thanks for your feedback but this Thread is way ancient and it's time to Close.


BTDEMAY said:


> The following fixes the issue. However, I am trying to do a tp where the autoconfiguration will not be displayed. Any Ideas...
> 
> Here is the fix I mentioned,
> 
> From a cmd prompt:
> *netsh interface ipv4 show inter *
> 
> Note the index number for the ethernet adapter
> 
> Then Run
> 
> _*netsh interface ipv4 set interface ## dtransmits=0 store=persistent*_
> 
> ## = Index number you noted
> 
> Disable DHCP Service and reboot


----------

